# Mh 44



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

i had to take the manifold off a massey harris 44 to replace it and i broke to studs off....the somehow the tap broke off when dad was taping it, what do we do??!!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

the tap you might have to heat it up and drill into it and use a bolt extractor. Taps are made of real strong type of metal. I think anyways. This is what shop teacher taught us.
Ryan


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

if you heat the tap up wont you wreck the drill bit?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

im actually wrong about that. I was thinking about if you broke the extractor. One of the smart guys should reply shortly. sorry


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

mh take your cutting torch turn up your oxygen pressure heat only the broken tap careful not to get the casting red. when the tap is ready hit the oxygen lever this will blow out the tap. you will have to clean the threads tell your dad to go a little easier on the new tap...:lmao: . worst case you will have to drill it bigger and use a heli coil. be sure you and anyone close are wearing safety glasses as the sparks really fly when doing this.
good luck


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

You wont ruin the head by doin this?


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

thanks alot bear.....gonna have to try that soon as we get some time


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

how'd you make out with that broken off tap mh


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

never got that far yet......to busy with my 33 and dads challenger....there both up and running awsome now...the 44 is next tractor.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

i yanked the head off the other night so it will be easier to blow the tap out.....just a waitin for dad to get time to blow it out


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

MH33 keep us up to date on your progress.. Thanks


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

well....the other day dad blew the tap out.....took 5 minuits. the broken off bolt on the other hand, a drill bit wouldnt mark it, and the torch wouldnt blow it out...WHAT NOW...dad is going to try blowing it out again.....cross my fingers.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

well we got her done and have to grind feed with it since the 1130 took a sh$$ couple months ago


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Well it good that you have it up and running.. could have been all dead in the water MH-33..W/ nothing operating it seems that we can make one work enough to get the job done... Glad you got the broken stud out ...


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

I think the 1130 is out of time but not sure. It was on the blower/roller mill goin wide open then it just quit, it was running strong untill that happend. when we tried gettin it running again it just smoked a little. could be leak in fuel line,out of time, and worse of all blow up. what do you guys think?? we even tried either (that was last resort)


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

MH-33 was the 1130 over heating, was it making any noise before it quit?

Is there oil in the crankcase? have you checked the water...Need more info..


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

wasnt making noises, was running strong and smoke pouring outa the stack like it always did. not sure on the oil, we only worked on it for a while then it was chore time.....


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

was it smoking worse than they usually do. you've got an 1100 to don't you?


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

The 1130 was running normal before it quit......yes we have a stupid 1100 yet.....the one where the guys who rebuilt the motor put the wrong pistons in and rings, so thats why it wouldnt run. Dad is gonna buy an old combine and take the motor out of it and put it in the 1100.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

take inj pump out of 1130 turn over engine see if the drive is turning. if its turning take the pump off your 1100 and stick it in the 1130 see if it runs


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

ok.......thanks alot bear.......we are goin to do a compression check on it and then go from there. (get the bad news right away...lol) dad will be pissed off if it blew up i believe


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Keep us posted as we ( Iam) interested in the final outcome.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

ok, i am hoping to work on it saturday.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

before u pull the pump right out undo one injector line and crank it see if you have fuel coming if you do forget about my first post. if there no fuel then check your lift pump make sure its pumping fuel to the injector pump. i got a little ahead of myself there


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Has this unit had a fuel relaced this working season?


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

Yes, it was being used about everyday while doing hay, cornsilage and corn


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Iam sorry, I ment to say fuel filter.. Has it been freshened lately?


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

we changed it when it quit.....we even put a new lift pump on it.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

i forgot to say, when it quit it shut down now, didnt hesitate at all.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Does it still crank over at a speed that it will start at? Notice any contaminates in the fuel or oil?


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

i never looked at oil, i think dad did (the tractor is at my uncles so i never had time to go over and work on it) i think it cranks over to fast, but that could be of timing off? I should just start a new thread just for the 1130....lol


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

If its cranking as you say to fast then you probably have a timing problem... you need to check further ....

Has anyone checked the compression yet??


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

Nope, we are going to hopefully (time issue comes into play) check the timeing and compression saturday. Dad is going up to the massey dealer tomorrow to get a new corn planter so he is going to talk to some mechanics up there. Corn planters are expensive arint they??.....wow....were getting a 12 row 30 inch front fold Kinze 3200 .....finally upgrading from a 8 row 36 inch 2210 kinze. Got a new chopper with a 30inch corn head so we thought its time to get new planter and corn head too.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow.... Well I am hopeing that you get us some pictures of the new equipment and of the tractor in question ...... Hope it is something simple as far as the repairing goes....


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

thanks ernieg, i will post some pics of a couple tractors this weekend, i will post pics of the corn planter and chopper when we get them (never accually bought the planter yet but today they are, the chopper they bought last fall but never showed up yet) hey i like your display picture too...lol.....grandpas got a 4 wheel drive but its painted the wrong color.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

That will be great...

Waiting on equipment is a pain but you still have at least anothe month of up and dowm temps, so working the fields is still aways off, but still a pain to wait...


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

well.....1130 is sapose to be going to dealer as soon as they bring uncles 8280 back. we did take the valve cover off and turned it over.....they all move....hopefully just dont move at the right time.....lol.....dad will be if it blew up, guess i would too, its a nice tractor.....


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Well it sounds like you have it under control..Keep us updated MH


----------

